# Separation Anxiety - Destruction of Home and Crate



## Altdeutscher (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I feel like I'm finding problem after problem with my little guy. 

He is now 7 months old. When he reached about 5 months old we started having to crate him when we leave because he became destructive and would chew our walls and molding when we left him loose in the house. 

We finally got him to the point where I say "Go in your hut!" and he runs right in all excited because I give him a kong full of peanut butter and other goodies when he's in there. And he only gets those toys/treats when crated. 

However, a few days ago he started something new. When I come home from having him crated he has shoved the plastic pan of his wire crate out of the crate completely. I also noticed that he is getting these irritated raw spots in his snout. I wasn't sure where he got those from until today, when I came home and he had shoved the plastic pan out of the crate again (even after I put a 10 lb weight in front of it) AND he has bent the wires at the bottom of the crate. So I'm guessing the raw spots on his snout are a result of shoving his nose through the wires to try to escape. 

So, clearly this crate (Midwest Life Stages wire crate) won't be lasting me much longer. 

If I cannot leave the house with him loose or crated, what do I do? I feel it is separation anxiety. I saw somewhere that Clomipramine supposedly helps with anxiety in dogs but I don't feel that great about drugging him. 

He gets exercised at least 1 hour each day (usually 2 thirty minute walks).


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Wire crates are the easiest to get out of. Plus they give alot which encourages the dog to keep trying. 

Switch crates before he learns to keep trying until he breaks free or he will just become a danger to himself when you try to crate him.

A plastic one will be your best option.

Do you crate him when you are home also. It sounds like he didn't get alot of crate training and the crate was suddenly pulled out once the home destruction started. You need to practice crating so he can learn how to calm down and relax in a crate in a variety of situations including when you are home. Only let him out when he is relaxed. If you only crate him when you leave you don't have the chance to teach him how to behave properly.


----------



## Altdeutscher (Aug 4, 2013)

You don't think he will dig out of the plastic crate somehow? 

He was crated as a little pup (like 8 weeks to 14 weeks), but then he got so good at being left alone in the house that we stopped using the crate. When he started being bad in the house though is when we started using the crate again.

So he had like 1 and a half months of a good house run before returning to the crate. 

Maybe we didn't reintroduce it slowly enough?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Hey my dog suffers from severe separation anxiety.

What I am going to do is put her on prozac, i am having a trainer come to my house and will be working on a plan to help conquer her separation anxiety. It will be a long process (it already has been..)

1.) *Get a plastic crate*, they are a lot safer for separation anxiety, because there are less way they can hurt themselves and attempt to get out. Mine broke out of the wire crate in less than 5 minutes and bent the door. She bent the door of another plastic crate and it no longer works. We are on the 3rd crate.. 
2.) You can try to do *natural remedies* and work on leaving with no big deal. I would try this before putting on any medications. *Do not make a big deal of your comings and goings*. A few things you can try are:

Composure (you can find on amazon or usually at your vets)
D.A.P.: collar, spray and diffuser (Also on amazon and usually at vets)
Lavendar
Peaceful music, research this, you maybe able to find online
Make sure the room is cool and give him things he can work on for a while while your away such at an antler, i would freeze the kong with peanut butter, it will take longer to finish this way. You can also alternate with pure pumpkin and organic plain yogurt.
There are many other *natural remed*ies out there that you can research. I would try and *utlize these before putting him on* *medication.* But if you have gone through all of these and more and *if there is no improvement at all, than you should talk to your Vet about medications*. You are mainly looking for improvement, it can take months before your half way where you want to be! I advice dog prozac, as that is the safest and in my opinion best way to go. I've heard good things about it from some people. The prozac usually will give you a plan on trianing to help him get over the SA. Medications aren't the huge cure that if you put your dog on it they will be better instantly, but it helps them accept the training better, etc. 

Good luck! I'm in the same boat as you, i know how frusterating and heart breaking it is when your dog has SA.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

When I swapped up to a larger sized crate, I went from a wire to the plastic vari-kennel. My boy settles much better in the den-like atmosphere than he did in the open wire crate. The other alternative could be to give him his own room if he starts to really hurt himself. My brother had to do this with his dog, because the separation anxiety was so bad that his dog would give himself major lacerations from the wires. He also ate the molding, the door handle, and had the door almost torn right down. My brother removed the damaged pieces and put up sheet metal.....that worked. I hope your puppy doesn't go to those extreme lengths! Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would way way way up your exercise/training so he's so tired he won't spend the hours you are away trying to escape. BOREDOM creates many problems.

I'm thinking you are having 2 - thirty minute LEASHED walks a day, right?

That's nothing for my dogs. Heck this is what I have to do with them about every other day from about 4 months on.





 
Plus I make thing WAY easier on myself by signing up for those weekly dog classes. The mental stimulation for the pup as well as the socialization is also more help toward the life skills (and exhaustion ) I try to reach with my dogs.

I go to puppy agility classes, but your dog is old enough for obedience or trick training, or flyball, or herding or tracking or lure coursing or or or or or or or or 

Plus there is a DVD you can purchase to help with your pups training and self control called Crate Games


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you ever put him in the crate while you are home? How does he do with that?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My male did the same thing with the pan on the bottom and that crate is a VERY heavy metal crate. Its like 15 years old and been through a couple Rotts and my other GSD. Mine also broke out with and without twist ties. Finally I put locks on it. He does not like the crate and neither did my female GSD. She was a little monster when she was little, but made it out of the crate permanently at about 6 months with no issues. When I moved I gave my male some freedom and he did well. He is now only in the crate at night(doesn't need that, but he seems to more comfortable in there, it is in my room). Once he started getting both more physical and mental exercise, he became a much better dog. Physical exercise for either of mine is not enough, I think both of them actually do better with more mental exercise.


----------



## Altdeutscher (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you all!

I actually just bought him a "giant" plastic vari kennel today from a neighbor so hopefully that will make a difference! 

I'll look into the Composure and stuff, and I should probably exercise him more before crating. I guess 1 hour a day of walking is not enough. He's got a deer antler, 2 kongs and his favorite dragon toy in the crate and I guess that is not satisfactory to him so going for runs or longer walks may be better. 

Hopefully something helps! Is there an age where they may calm down a little more? He just turned 7 months today.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Generally speaking 7 months is a tough stage, they start testing you, their energy is at all all time high, tons of fun stuff like that.... Both of my previous dogs made a significant change for the calmer at 2 years, but I'm sure it varies depending on their genetics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are two herbals I use:

NutriCalm: http://www.rxvitamins.com/Resources/...20-%202012.pdf
Active Ingredients 
L-Tryptophan (free from amino acid) 150 mg 
Valerian Root Extract (valeriana officianlis) 50 mg 
Ashwaganda Extract (withania soniferum) 50 mg 
Catnip extract (nepeta cati) 50 mg 
L-Theanine (Suntheanine brand) 25 mg 
Calcium (aspartate) 30 mg 
Magnesium (aspartate) 30 mg
CLINICAL APPLICATIONS:
NutriCalm for Dogs was designed to help enhance serotonin dependent behavior in dogs. Animals with a range of behavior issues, such as thunderphobia, hyperactivity, nervousness, fear of travel, fear of vet’s office, psychogenic dermatitis, hair pulling, excessive licking and psychogenic diarrhea will benefit from the use of this formula. This formula has found itself to be very useful as an adjunct to behavior modification therapy.
NutriCalm for Dogs can also be very helpful with short term anxiety situations such as travel by car or plane, trips to the vets, the groomers, and other social situations where the animal’s anxiety can pose a problem.
Amazon.com: Rx Vitamins For Pets NutriCalm Dogs 50 caps: Pet Supplies 

Prof. Complementary Health Formulas - *Tranquil Complex* 60c 
*Price:* $17.00
*Ingredients:*
Brain tissue (lyophilized) 200 mg Passion flower (Passiflora incarnata) 200 mg Valerian (Valeriana officinalis) 100 mg Vitamin C (L-ascorbic acid) 75 mg Niacinamide 50 mg Magnesium (aspartate) 25 mg Niacin (vitamin B3) 25 mg Pyridoxine (HCL) (vitamin B6) 25 mg 5-HTP 20 mg Riboflavin (vitamin B2) 10 mg Kava (Piper methysticum) 10 mg Zinc (amino acid chelate) 5 mg Chromium (GTF-niacin glutathione) 25 mcg

FROM: http://www.covenanthealthproducts.com/Prof-Complementary-Health-Formulas--Tranquil-Complex-60c_p_10606.html or http://www.pureformulas.com/tranquil-complex-60-capsules-by-professional-formulas.html#sthash.KC2vKQKh.dpbs

Tranquil Complex is a human professional product. The following method is a rule of thumb for using human supplements for dogs:  


100 pounds or more gets the full human dose
90 to 100 pounds get 90% of the human dose
80 to 90 pounds get 80% of the human dose
70 to 80 pounds get 70% of the human dose
60 to 70 pounds get 60% of the human dose
50 to 60 pounds get 50% of the human dose
40 to 50 pounds get 40% of the human dose
30 to 40 pounds get 30% of the human dose
20 to 30 pounds get 20% of the human dose
10 to 20 pounds get 10% of the human dose
Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Parkers (Jan 15, 2011)

*First off, congrats on the crate...*

shows your pup that you love him and are willing to put up the bucks for his protection and well being. GSD's are all about protection and he'll return the favor many times over.

YES, there is a blessed drop in NUCLEAR ENERGY once they reach the 2 year mark (give or take a month)

It's best to start crating from the very first day, but since we can't go back in time. Practice very short cratings daily, and several times per day while you are home and in the same room.
3 minutes + quite and well behaved = "Good Dog" (I'd avoid treats. Use happy tones)
3 minutes + unruly and anxious dog = "NO!" (Loud and sharp, but not angry)
Gradually extend the time, 5 min, 10 min, 15 min.
With those successes start roaming about the house. If unruly returns, pop back into the room with that sharp "NO!" But equally, each time you have success, walk by or let him out to "good boy!" and loving (again, treats are a trap that you'll regret when he's older and your vet says he's overweight with hip problems)
After the roaming test is successful at 15 min+, it's time to start leaving the house. Be sure to leave and not make sounds he can hear (which ain't easy). You should be gone! Start with 5 min again. Gradually work you way up. Normally some paper in the crate would show if he was well behaved. I used a video camera.

You are teaching him that your leaving doesn't mean abandonment; He's still a part of the pack. And that each time you will return for him... and have some fun.

We had a wonderful 13.5 years with our terrific GSD. She was very well trained, and a very good girl. At almost three years I still miss her.





Altdeutscher said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I actually just bought him a "giant" plastic vari kennel today from a neighbor so hopefully that will make a difference!
> 
> ...


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

Altdeutscher said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I feel like I'm finding problem after problem with my little guy.
> 
> ...


I understand!!! My dog also had separation anxiety. They eventually grow out of it! the first year can be very difficult!

Today i walk my Dog 6+ miles a day just for maintenance!! He will be 3 soon so it is easier.

I grew up with GSD. Today I have a Siberian Husky. I know it is a different breed but I had the same results you are getting!!

First I noticed the pan being moved along with a few escapes! He was able to open one of the two latches! So I put Vice grips on the two latches[I am very smart!! lol!],,,,,,,,,,not as smart as him! a week later he DESTROYED the crate,,,,,,,,,7 months old about 35 lbs!Small for a male Siberian. He pulled[no doubt with his mouth] the front door/panel until it was so bent and mangled that he could get out!

His trainer[ Gretchen runs a GSD rescue and has 3 GSD] said confine him to a room,,boarded up the kitchen.He moved the plywood, which moved the refrig. which moved a 130 lb table,all about 6" and escaped!

Then it was Doggy day care for about 6 months until he settled down! I live in a cond. Certainly[at least in the beginning, not conducive for a Siberian,,,,,,,and a GSD for that matter!

Good news is it is behind me and the crate served its purpose[he was in it for 5 months] and he is house broken.

I don't want to scare you and hope your end results are better as far as destroying the crate.

Best of luck

Ciao,,,Roberto

*Capo "Cochise" Mazur- b.12.26.2010- Siberian Husky
Cochise Von Mazur-5.27.82-5.2097-GSD/Malamute
Baron Von Mazur-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD
*


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Since you now have a plastic Vari-Kennel, use it to feed him. Put his food bowl in the back of the crate and have him eat in the crate. After he is done, open the door and just act as though this is now part of his routine. No fuss at all. 

When you are home in the morning and in the evening after work, have the crate door open and toss a toy or treat in to it so that he walks in and out again. No fuss at all. The crate is becoming a regular part of his environment and life. 

Start putting him in the crate for short periods of time, such as when you shower or need to do something where he can not be supervised. Put him in with a treat or toy, do what you need to do and then let him out when done. No fuss. No apologies, no big deal. 

With repetition, he will begin to understand that the crate is his "den" and you cen even put his bed in it and just leave the door open when you are in the home together. You might even find him walking in to it just to lie down and hang out.


----------



## weny (Mar 15, 2013)

*Maybe This Will Help...*

Try leaving a used shirt of yours in his crate with him. Is his crate large enough? Maybe move the crate to a different location. A radio or TV in the background might help. Best of luck. Zweny


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

weny said:


> Try leaving a used shirt of yours in his crate with him. Is his crate large enough? Maybe move the crate to a different location. A radio or TV in the background might help. Best of luck. Zweny


 A radio can be a good idea with soft classical music.

However, I would strongly suggest NOT leaving a shirt in the crate. Puppies have a propensity to chew, eat and swallow just about anything!
I have heard of GSD, Boxers, Huskies ect. eating clothing and having it get stuck in their intestines!! Usually they can pass it, sometimes it can cause serious problems.

I understand your struggles as my earlier post indicated. Sometimes "Time" is the only answer and we do our best as it passes by!

Ciao,,,,Roberto

CAPO "COCHISE" MAZUR-b. 12.26.2010-SIBERIAN HUSKY
COCHISE VON MAZUR-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/MALAMUTE
BARON VON MAZUR-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Take the dragon toy out of the crate....do not give him ANYTHING with fabric, including bedding!!!, that he can destroy or ingest. If he gets a piece of fiber in his gut, it can cause a blockage. 

NOTHING he can rip, shred, gut and eat!

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Canine Lullabies


I have heard that people have used this product which gives them a sense of security...

Lee


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mia chewed out of her plastic crate in one night.  
I'm surprised that's what works for most.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> Mia chewed out of her plastic crate in one night.
> I'm surprised that's what works for most.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am not a trainer but when Capo destroyed his crate his trainer[she has worked with GSD FOR 20 YEARS] said, "No more crate"! She had me confine him to a room[see my original post for those results!] It did not work!

Anyway, he ended up in doggy day Care for several months before he settled down and then I realized that I should put him on my outside balcony! That worked. I live on the second floor and it is enclosed enough where he could not jump off of it! He did some minor damage, but it was not in my house!

Do you live in a house or Apt? 

I know it is difficult for you but don't give up.

It would take too much time to tell you all the things I went through the first year,,,,none were his fault,most were medical issues and him just being a little Wolf! IT IS WORTH IT ONCE THEY GROW OUT OF THIS PHASE!

Ciao,,,Roberto

*P.S. I forgot to add something important that others have mentioned. I walk Capo 6+ miles a day to just maintain him. I also take him to Dog parks once in a while to get rid of his instinctive running ability energy!

Tiring the Dog out is essential for them and you!
* 
CAPO "COCHISE" MAZUR-b.12.26.2010-SIBERIAN HUSKY
COCHISE VON MAZUR-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/MALAMUTE:angel:
BARON VON MAZUR-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD:angel:


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> Mia chewed out of her plastic crate in one night.
> I'm surprised that's what works for most.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sorry!!!  I misunderstood you from the "OP"

Ciao,,,Roberto

P.S.
Mia sounds like "Capo"!! He destroyed his metal crate in 3 hours[or less!] when I was out to dinner w/ my Brother and wife!! Glad those days are over!


----------

